# Expired National Registry Card



## cba85 (Mar 31, 2011)

My national registry card expires today, and in the 2 years that I've had it, I wasn't able to get a job with an ambulance company nor did I take any CE's.  Put it this way, As soon as I got the card in the mail, I put it in my wallet and it's been there for 2 years.  Due to family issues and just life in general, I've basically neglected trying to keep my national registry current.  What would I need to do in order to get recertified?  Do I need to take my EMT-B course all over again?  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 31, 2011)

I believe you have two options: retake the class, or you can take the test again with only one try. One of my friends let his national registry expire too, and that's what he did.


----------

